
Show HN: Spectrum – Real time color picker - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Spectrum
======
gabrielcsapo
This is so clean! I usually use Adobe Color (used to be called Adobe Kuler) so
this is so nice to see! Any plans on being able to show more than just the
dominate color?

~~~
sacert
Thanks! I actually just built this tool to help me see colours better as I am
colour blind but may toy around with it on weekends to see what else I can
come up with :)

